# Cadpat or Olive Drab Uniform



## Rafe (16 Jul 2003)

I am about to start my SQ in my armoured reserve, and i was wondering when i get to wear a full-time uniform instead of the basic uniforms they issued me before i went to basic? And if they are going to be cadpat or the olive drab?
Thanks.


----------



## Ruthless4Life (16 Jul 2003)

I believe it depends on your regiment and a bit of luck, and depends what your MOC is. A lot of officers and staff don‘t get CADPAT yet I believe, because they don‘t really need it. The Regulars overseas should have priority, then other Regulars, then Reserves, etc, etc. Uniforms can be made in mass numbers, but the companies sure isn‘t going to make any if they don‘t get paid.


----------



## Rafe (16 Jul 2003)

But either way i will be getting a new uniform in the near future? hopefully i wont be wearing my basic beat up uniform for much longer.


----------



## riggah052 (16 Jul 2003)

PEIR eh? I would say look at the other mbrs of you unit and see what they‘re wearing. If most are then it may be that you have to pass your 3‘s. If not, then they may not have filtered to your unit yet. In either case be patient, you‘ll get them eventually.


----------



## Gelan (22 Jul 2003)

I‘m in the 3rd RCR and I‘m still wearing my old Olive Drabs that they issued to me in St Jean last summer. Don‘t plan on getting any new combats until you get to your unit.


----------



## max flinch (22 Jul 2003)

Dude: Clothes do not make the man. You can take a 200lb piece of sh*t REMF and dress them in CADPAT, and they‘re still just a 200lb POS REMF. All you need is that maple leaf on your shoulder. Wear it with pride, head held high.


----------



## Fader (23 Jul 2003)

Honestly, republican guard does have its advantages over CADPAT.  Supposidly, they‘re more durable and well constructed.  Also, since when they‘re faded (which they always are) they‘re a nice light shade of green, as opposed to having patches of black and dark green which get really hot when you‘re out in the sun.  I‘m in no hurry to get new uniforms.  You shouldn‘t either


----------



## Danjanou (23 Jul 2003)

Hey Lui I thought we all agreed that you would stop using that offensive (and inaccurate as the RG wore British DPM uniforms) name for the combat uniform.


----------



## gyrit (27 Jul 2003)

CADPAT green in the summer and it‘s white by winter.
what peoples opinion on MARPAT


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Jul 2003)

Atleast with the new cadpat people can‘t tell if you‘ve taken a leak and got some on yourself.

Ever seen cadpat at night in the woods? Amazing. They really need to work on the colour fading issue. People with near white combats is a joke. Some people i know as well think it‘s cool to wash them over and over so it looks faded thus, i assume, it looks like they have been in a long time.
clever lads.


----------



## henleykg (6 Nov 2003)

> what peoples opinion on MARPAT


MARPAT is superior to CADPAT for a few reasons. Now I know that Canadians find that hard to swallow for pride purposes but look at the facts.

1)Not even speaking about the pattern yet, the Yanks are using a better fabric and dyes that do not fade nearly as badly as CADPAT. The MARPAT designers took the first uniforms made for the test program and washed them in industrial laundry machines in warm water 20 times before they were taken to the field for testing to ensure the quality of the dyes and fabric strength.

2) CADPAT makes overly-extensive use of a bright lime-green which is not suitable in as many environments as mid tone colors such as those used in MARPAT. (The NATO test that found CADPAT superior was done prior to the advent of MARPAT)MARPAT was tested and found highly versatile in every feasible type of vegetation area of the globe.

3)When the CADPAT uniform is drenched in water, it darkens considerable making it less functional and also causes it to lose a great deal of effectiveness under night vision. The dyes used in MARPAT along with its coloration do not do this.

In my opinion, there should not be a "rivalry" about digital camo patterns. It is not an uncommon thing for an initial idea to be improved upon after it is released. Look at all of the inventions out there that are improved upon exponentially after the prototype or first model are released to the public.


----------



## combat_medic (6 Nov 2003)

I‘ve seen the Marpat and think it definitely has some benefits. However, it‘s a bit too brown for many of the training areas in Canada. I‘ve seen a newer, Jungle version (I think that was the name) of Marpat, and find it to be the best. It‘s less neon-green than Cadpat, with less brown than the original Marpat. Also, the fabric and dyes are far superior, as was mentioned by 8541.


----------



## henleykg (6 Nov 2003)

Too brown for training areas in Canada? Is that where Canadian troops fight battles? In training areas? Or do they fight in theaters abroad where the vegetation can be vastly different from that of Canada and Europe?
Just food for thought.
That "Jungle Stalker" pattern made by Tru-Spec you have seen is just another after-market knock off of MARPAT and its colors are not as good. Remember, the colors in MARPAT were tested, refined, tested, then refined again. The colors on the current pattern are proven to be the best for a pattern that is functional across the entire spectrum of vegetation around the globe.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (6 Nov 2003)

LOL

And how much testing went into these uniforms when they were covered in dust and mud?

One uniform is the same as the next after a day in the field...


----------



## henleykg (9 Nov 2003)

I was a scout/sniper for over ten years and I‘ve spent countless days in the field in all types of conditions. It was very rare that I ever ended up totally caked in dust and mud to such a degree that some sort of pattern was unable to be distinguished on my uniform. Yes, troops get dirty but they never STAY that dirty for very long. Anyone who has ever done any time in the field knows that troops always take more than one set of uniforms to the field if it is an extended operation. They also know that to wear a uniform that is caked and layerd in dust and mud is a hygene issue and will change the uniforms out, beat the caked mud off if necessary and clean the uniform as soon as practically possible.
There are countless photos that can been obtained of troops in combat areas during extended operations. I do not recall having seen any that were so dirty that a pattern could not be seen in thier uniform.


----------



## Da_man (9 Nov 2003)

If you really want the cadpat uniform, can you buy it yourself?


----------



## PteCamp (9 Nov 2003)

I jsut finally got my CadPat issued to me, only 4 of our 11 new Privates at my unit have it...they are only giving it to some...
If you really want it some of the guys looked into buying them from an Army Clothing store downtown, they look real, and are pretty much real, but the Canadian Flag is sewed on instead of the velcrow..If you want them bad enuf I guess you could buy the,...maybe nobody will notice the flag...


----------



## onecat (9 Nov 2003)

I like CADPAT design, it looks great, and works well from what I‘ve heard. The only changes I would make are to add upper arm pockets on at least one arm; and change the mag chest pockets. They should be wider so you can actually use them for holding stuff.  It would also be nice if they changed the fabic to something heavier and I little more windproof.  

Most of Canada is very green, and so I think have right idea there.  After all for the areas of canada that might be too brown, they can always the arid pat.


----------



## Rafe (9 Nov 2003)

Do not go out and buy a CADPAT uniform.  Wait until you have finished your training, then you‘ll earn it.  
And DO NOT buy a knock-off either.  I can‘t imagine what your RSM would say if he caught you in it.  :threat:


----------



## toms3 (10 Nov 2003)

8541 I think you‘re splitting hairs.  I am not disputing your comments, but the differences you speak of are actually minor. 

In the overall scheme of things both Marpat and Cadpat are superior forms of field uniform when compared to other nations.  
Both have been studied and refined.  
Cadpat continues to be refined, coming out with the "no snag" pockets (assured to drive RSM‘s crazy).  Also, there have been improvements with fabrics and dies.  
In the end, I don‘t care what you have said, I have Cadpat and I prefer it.

Rafe â€“ Donâ€™t worry your time will come.  You‘re new to this and some have been waiting a lot longer than you.  Donâ€™t buy an knock off.  Earn it, then wear it with pride.


----------

